# Dialer auf Handy und Notebook



## Anonymous (10 März 2005)

Guten Tag, eine Frage:

Kann sich ein Dialer auf dem Handy bzw. auf dem Notebook einnisten?
Wenn ja, wie bekomme ich das Zeug wieder runter?
Ins Internet gehe ich über eine Multimedia-NetCard über Mobilfunk.

Danke für eine sachkundige Antwort.


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2005)

Auf dem Notebook kann sich ein Dialer einnisten, falls Windows das Betriebssystem ist. Ob der Dialer dann eine Verbindung zustande bekommt, ist ne andere Frage...kommt drauf an, ob 0900er Nummern über Mobilfunk funktionieren (?). Das Handy an sich dürfte nicht verwundbar sein (weil es ein spezielles Betriebssystem hat).


----------

